# Clean Bill of Health



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi all and thank you for your words of support and encouragement over Billy's op last week.
All went well on the day (apart from having to pick him up early as he created such a fuss when he woke up) and he came home a little sleepy but otherwise fine. He had internal dispersable stitches so didn't need a cone. We put a vest on him later that day as he was licking it.
Billy woke up the next morning and seemed to forget that anything had taken place. Apart from the lead only walks he has barely noticed and everything has gone really smoothly.
Went off to the vets for a check up this morning and he was more than happy to go in so not traumatised by the experience. Then straight to the park for a good off lead run!
He hasn't changed at all and after all of my indecision I am so glad it is now over and done with. 
H x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Excellent news Helen. So glad Billy has recovered well


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

It's really good to hear that Billy's all tick-a-tee-boo now and everything went well and he recovered well. I bet he loved his off lead walk/run 

Clare and Bertie


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Great news! Glad to hear all went well and Billy is fine.


----------



## Bodger (Oct 9, 2011)

I am glad it worked out well for Billy. It really is a hard decision but I found with Bodger once he was healed and back out having walks I was glad it was all over and that I didn't have to keep thinking about what to do.

You can look forward to lots of lovely spring and summer walks.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Helen so glad hes ok ,he's done amazingly ! Internal stitches seem to be the way to go ,mind you i think Buddy being Buddy would of tryed to lick that area which ever he had!
So nice to get back to off lead walks have fun


----------



## Clairasol (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi Helen.

I'm so glad Billy has recovered well. Bet he (and you!) loved his off lead run.

I have just this second taken the plunge and booked Archie in....for tomorrow. I feel so sad for him and it's like he knows as he keeps looking at me sadly and coming for cuddles
Did you use a baby vest and what size did you use? I know, weird question but I just can't work out whether to get some 18-24mths or bigger? I don't want it to rub, neither do I want him to get to it and lick it. I'm also wondering if the poppers would rub on the wound? The stitches are going to be internal thankfully.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

I know it's easy for me to say but don't worry too much. After the first day I can honestly say Billy was fine. I used a kids vest (not a baby one), tail (furry one) through the head bit and then tied it up on his back with a hair bobble. To be honest he barely bothered with it so you might be better just seeing how Archie gets on. We are 10 days on now and I am so glad it has been done - the only difference I have noticed is that Billy wants more cuddles!
Good luck to Archie - let me know how he (and you) get on?
H x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I used a baby vest on Millie when she was 6 months old for her spaying. I bought her 18-24 months, which I think is the largest. They fitted, but only just.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Brill news .... ball-less Billy is back to his happy blouncy self


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Brill news .... ball-less Billy is back to his happy blouncy self


Ha ha! Don't think Billy realized he had any!
H x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ha ha ha well he hasn't now .... I am just so pleased he is fine, I know how much we all worry about our dogs xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Glad to hear Billy has bounced back just fine! I need to start planning when I get Obi done too.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Glad to hear Billy has bounced back just fine! I need to start planning when I get Obi done too.


 Hi - I have followed Obi's progress and am glad he is well on the road to recovery. I am sure the neutering experience will be a breeze after all you went through!
H x


----------



## Clairasol (Sep 8, 2011)

Hfd said:


> I know it's easy for me to say but don't worry too much. After the first day I can honestly say Billy was fine. I used a kids vest (not a baby one), tail (furry one) through the head bit and then tied it up on his back with a hair bobble. To be honest he barely bothered with it so you might be better just seeing how Archie gets on. We are 10 days on now and I am so glad it has been done - the only difference I have noticed is that Billy wants more cuddles!
> Good luck to Archie - let me know how he (and you) get on?
> H x


Thanks for the info. Have got baby and 'big boy' vests at the ready now. Took Archie this morning, got him weighed and was asked if he was well in himself. I said he is fine today but wasn't yesterday as he was sick, very cuddly and not himself. She examined him and said his tummy was very tender (he cried when she examined him!)and didn't want to do the op today. So he is now booked in for next Tuesday and I have to take him back if he gets ill again. I think it was the ham bone I gave him on Saturday afternoon.. So another cancelled appointment under our belt.


----------

